# Day 12 of 2ww and spotting help!



## charlielaurie (May 17, 2010)

I wonder if anyone can give me some advice?  I am on day 12 of 2ww.  I felt fine until Monday day 10 and woke up at 4am with AF cramps and lower back pain.  This continued for most of the day.  Yesterday cramping eased but started a bit of beige/brown spotting.  The cramps come and go and still have a bit of spotting together with the white from the pessaries (sorry tmi).  Trying to stay positive but rapidly loosing hope.

Had 1 grade 2 4cell embi put back on 2 day transfer, have had two previous miscarriages 1 with iui and 1 with last ivf.

Anyone else had anything similar?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It really could be a number of things.....it may be late implantation, it may be caused by the progesterone support, it may be a bit of old blood sloughing from womb lining due to all the other hormones, it could be a number of things.....there really is no way of knowing what's happening until you test.

Some women get bleeding in 2ww and still go on to have healthy pregnancy, some women bleed during the 2ww and sadly it's a BFN.......there are no hard and fast rules and it can vary between cycles and between women.

Have a look on these polls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewresults

and if you use the search tool you'll find it's a frequently asked question so maybe have a little read of old posts/threads as well.

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## charlielaurie (May 17, 2010)

thanks for responding, I know there is no way of knowing but just had a small bleed when went to the loo.  Not that much there but i'm convinced AF is on its way xx


----------

